# Just arrived in Singapore - Looking to meet like minded people



## alibilli (May 29, 2012)

Hi All,

We arrived in Singapore a week ago from Nice, France. We are from London but relocated to France last year in search of sunshine and a better life. We now find ourselves here due to my husband's job. 

I'm 31, have a 2.5 yr old son and 14 month old daughter. We're staying in Robertson Walk so pretty central to everything in this crazy amazing city. Other than my kids my interests are art, music (husband was in a band before we had kids) cinema, theatre, walks, swimming, wining & dining.... and I wouldn't be a woman if I didn't say shopping!

From the little I've seen this place is amazing but with my husband working 12 hr days 6 days a week I am missing home and my friends....so I'm looking to meet others with or without kids in the area for coffee/drinks/activities... 

Ali


----------



## nisshenvj (May 13, 2013)

Ali, 

Did you look for groups in Facebook?. I am having a daughter now 20 months.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ann d (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi
I can understand the loneliness when I was away in HK by myself while my partner works. We dont have kids butbwhile he was out working I realized the best way was to go out shopping and pick up conversations with random stranger, ask them for their opinions.sit at starbucks or in sg the amount of countless dessert joints and just finding common topic. I find that going to spas helped as well. 
Maybe u can find a specific hobby that you like ?


----------



## nisshenvj (May 13, 2013)

Ann, I use to live in hk and the loneliness was terrible that I use to wander all over especially when husband need freequent business travelling. Manmo temple and wong tai sin temple was my freequent hangout. Things was a bit better when started working. Now i gave up full time career to take care of my daughter. Having said that i am a currency trader now. Fancy catching up for a coffee?


----------

